# Fire Restoration Business



## tmelan (Jan 20, 2009)

I know things are slow for contractors at this time, I recommend they get into the Fire and water restoration business, its very busy from emergency services to recontruction of homes and commercial buildings. Its ression proof, the insurance industry spends a lot of money repair these homes that suffered losses.


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

Is it that simple to get involved with the insurance industry? Perhaps you can provide some wisdom to all the contractors here as to how they can get on board that easily...well...cause it AIN'T..is not...isn't

Here in Canada insurance companies and their adjusters have a punch list of Fire & Water/Disaster Recovery companies that they use - normally recognized by franchise. If a franchize' does the G/Cing you still have to jump through hoops to get on as a subtrade for any phase of the work. 

Been there done it and still do it.

Maybe it's "simpler" in the US but I highly doubt it.

Some wisdom perhaps?? :blink:


----------



## tmelan (Jan 20, 2009)

*making Money in these Times*

But anything where you can make a lot of money is not easy, I started my company in NY and thats a tough market but I hated hearing NO so I figured out ways to get in and get on preferred vedder list and I did very well but its takes time, I am putting together a small handbook on how to do it and make real money.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

tmelan said:


> But anything where you can make a lot of money is not easy, I started my company in NY and thats a tough market but I hated hearing NO so I figured out ways to get in and get on preferred vedder list and I did very well but its takes time, I am putting together a small handbook on how to do it and make real money.


hey great idea .... flood and saturate your own market by telling everyone that "it's the thing to do"


wait a minute ... a "handbook ... on _how to do it_ ... makin some real money"



So this tells me that you don't make any "real money" in the fire restoration business --- you're just writing a book about it... Hence, why in the hell should anyone listen to you in the first place???

It also tells me that this whole thread is ... just a "plug" ... an advertisement.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*Use fire department scanners & email alerts*

There are several fire departments where the fire department dispatch center automatically sends you an email alert when a fire truck is dispatched. You can even filter out and receive only specific type of dispatches, such as fire, flooded home, vehicle accident, or medical emergency. I was getting these alerts from a city near San Francisco, but I am in Los Angeles. A few years ago, Los Angeles was considering the same system but claimed they lacked funds.

I used to use a fire department scanner and listen to the calls. This worked out well when they had one transmitting and receiving frequency. Today, they transmit and receive on different and alternating frequencies, and you can only hear one side of a dispatch.

Look for stations with email alerts and go for the water extraction and board up.

If you are a good salesman, you can take the jobs away from the companies the insurance companies refer. We do and we tell the customer they do not have to use the company referred. They should choose the company that will give them the best job and the best bang for their buck. 

The insurance adjuster is suppose to estimate the cost for repairs. When the adjuster is low, we present the customer with what we think is the correct price and we convince the customer to either pay the additional, or press the adjuster for more. Several times, we had our customers hire a private adjuster and they got twice as much money. One thing you have to tell your customer is nobody represents him. Make your customer think twice before he accepts less than what he is entitled to.

The insurance companies are in hot water for giving referrals and for price-fixing. Last year, a few lawsuits were filed against some insurance companies. We (you) are entitled to our fair share of the work and there has been a conflict-of-interest that needs to be resolved.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

I can tell you the water restoration business is easy to get into and you can make a fortune. The gimmick is that you have the machines earning the hourly wage for you. I watched a friend closely start his right out of college 9 years ago and is now set up in 5 major cities in 4 states. I wouldn't even hazard a guess at his net worth but it's enough to double you over and puke. It's all insurance money so if you can get to the job first when the pipe bursts you get the job. 90% of his calls come after midnight though. It's all about response time. A full page add in the yellow pages is a must at minimum.


----------



## tmelan (Jan 20, 2009)

*Exactly Right!!!!!!!*

Its a big business I owned 200 fans and dehumidifiers and they made money day and night. You make money when you sleep. and by the way the handbook is free, I made my money already.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Dec 11, 2008)

There was a period of time when I used to do pretty well in the fire and flood damage market being a cabinet repair man. 

The contractor would convince the insurance companies that the entire kitchen needed to be replaced. Once the adjuster gave them the OK, the contractors would hire me to come in and make alterations to the damaged cabinetry. There were many jobs where I was hired to tear out only the toe bases and rebuild them without taking the cabinets out. What a pain that was.

That was about 6 years ago. I understand that the mold has become such a huge issue that that probably wouldn't fly very well in relation to today's standards.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

Jordy3738 said:


> There was a period of time when I used to do pretty well in the fire and flood damage market being a cabinet repair man.
> 
> The contractor would convince the insurance companies that the entire kitchen needed to be replaced. Once the adjuster gave them the OK, the contractors would hire me to come in and make alterations to the damaged cabinetry. There were many jobs where I was hired to tear out only the toe bases and rebuild them without taking the cabinets out. What a pain that was.
> 
> That was about 6 years ago. I understand that the mold has become such a huge issue that that probably wouldn't fly very well in relation to today's standards.


No typically the insurance company will want those base cabs out during the drying process. Somewill allow holes to be drilled in the toe kicks about the size of a straw and you can insert small hoses through the holes to dry out under the bases. As the homeowner you have to lean on the insurance guy sometimes to get them pulled out. I think thats the only way to ensure its completely dry. So when you say the "contractor convinced the insurance man" to tear them out, he was concerned about becoming part of a lawsuit down the road.

:thumbup:





.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

wouldn't removal or drillinging holes be dependent on type of cabinet? If it's particle board the swelling's probably already destroyed it.


----------



## fez-head (Mar 15, 2005)

tmelan said:


> I am putting together a small handbook on how to do it and make real money.


I would be very interested in studying your Hanbook as well :thumbsup:


Thanks!

Jesse


----------



## bhe (Feb 3, 2007)

I am waiting on a phone call (any day I hope). I have been trying to get the electrical projects for fire/water damage claims for about a year now. This particular insurance company has been having a tough time with their current electrical contractor (consistantly failing inspections, poor customer relations) and is currently looking for a new one. My way into this work will be because of a refferal from one of their current GC's. 
The good......you will be paid in full without any problems. The bad......long wait (sometimes many many months) for progress payments. 
I have said this before in other posts ......most if not all of my work these days (and yes I am keeping busy this winter) is based on referrals, reputation, and networking.....and oh yea...... this site helps out a bunch too. Screw the how to books, advertising, flat rate books or other crap that people try to sell you.


----------



## Brock (Dec 16, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> wouldn't removal or drillinging holes be dependent on type of cabinet? If it's particle board the swelling's probably already destroyed it.


It's the subfloor that they want dry. The cabinets are in the way of drying it to a satisfactory level. (In my opinion and *many* other contractors opinion)


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

tmelan said:


> Its a big business I owned 200 fans and dehumidifiers and they made money day and night. You make money when you sleep. and by the way the handbook is free, I made my money already.


If you get that handbook made, put me on your list... free or not. I want one. mdshunk*at*comcast.net


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> If you get that handbook made, put me on your list... free or not. I want one. mdshunk*at*comcast.net


me to!


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> If you get that handbook made, put me on your list... free or not. I want one. mdshunk*at*comcast.net


Ditto's


----------



## kelly123 (Dec 19, 2014)

*flood restoration is also very beneficial*

well, its a great idea to start a new business like the fire restoration services. water restoration and fire restoration both are beneficial and good works. you can earn good money from them. another work is flood damage. it is also very beneficial to start the flood restoration with the water and fire restoration services. what do you think about it!


----------

